# VIARAIL baggage question



## Paul CHI (Jan 13, 2014)

Making a first trip on the Canadian in a couple of weeks, using a bedroom.

On Amtrak, there's room for only an overnight bag in the room. The long-term bag goes to the entry vestibule and can be accessed as needed.

Does VIA have a similar arrangement?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 13, 2014)

Paul CHI said:


> Does VIA have a similar arrangement?


VIA will force you to check the bag; they have less room in their rooms than does Amtrak.


----------



## tricia (Jan 13, 2014)

Paul CHI said:


> Making a first trip on the Canadian in a couple of weeks, using a bedroom.
> 
> On Amtrak, there's room for only an overnight bag in the room. The long-term bag goes to the entry vestibule and can be accessed as needed.
> 
> Does VIA have a similar arrangement?


No access to checked baggage while you're on the train, alas. So you need to pack EVERYTHING you'll need while on the train in bags that fit within VIA's carryon limits, which you can view here: http://www.viarail.ca/en/travel-info/baggage/carry-baggage

Although they allow two wheeled bags about the size of an airline wheeled carryon, this would be a very tough fit in the very limited cabin space. Much better, if you need a second bag, is to bring something that can hang from a hook on the cabin wall.

Hope you have a swell trip! I'll be taking the Canadian (again) myself in early February, Toronto to Vancouver this time, with my dad and two other elderly relatives.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 13, 2014)

They don't have the common luggage rack that is available on a Superliner and don't have the large over-the-hall cubby the Viewliners have. I made the mistake a couple of years ago trying to bring on a regular size suitcase (which works on both Superliner and Viewliners). It basically took up all the floor space in the roomette. The attendant took pity on me and found a place to stash it.

When I took it earlier this year, I took a relatively small duffel/gym bag for use enroute and checked the big one. MUCH better.


----------



## greatcats (Jan 13, 2014)

When I took this train from Vancouver 3 years ago they checked my large bag and gave me a VIA tote bag.


----------



## Paul CHI (Feb 6, 2014)

To answer my own question, the "Cabin for 2" has an overhead storage area that easily accommodates a normal carry-on bag plus some space for smaller items. There's room on the floor for backpacks and shoulder bags as well since the chairs can be moved.


----------

